
The TeX Pestilence (Why TeX/LaTeX Sucks) - pcr910303
http://xahlee.info/cmaci/notation/TeX_pestilence.html
======
mindcrime
I have no comment one way or the other on whether or not Tex/LaTex should be
considered a "pestilence". But I will point out, for anybody not following the
issue, that MathML[1] support on the web should be fairly ubiquitous soon.
Why? Because Chromium is, barring some highly unforseen circumstance, getting
MathML support. Igalia has been developing the code, and the upstreaming
process is already underway[2].

Given that Firefox and Safari already support MathML, and assuming that
neither Chrome nor Edge go out of their way to intentionally disable/break it
once it is fully landed in Chromium, then we should soon be in a world where
the 4 most popular browsers all have MathML baked in.

Of course there are MathML detractors who will argue against the notion that
this is a Good Thing™, but speaking for myself, I look forward to the
widespread availability of native in-browser MathML support.

[1]: [https://mathml-refresh.github.io/](https://mathml-refresh.github.io/)

[2]: [https://mathml.igalia.com/news/2019/10/31/mathml-in-
chromium...](https://mathml.igalia.com/news/2019/10/31/mathml-in-chromium-
upstream-process-started/)

------
PaulHoule
It reminds me of the time I took a 1 credit class in TeX and John Shipman
marked me off a point because I wrote a self-modifying macro.

